
Maclisp Dunnet (1982) - glassworm
https://github.com/Quogic/DunnetPredecessor
======
fiddlerwoaroof
Reading through the code, it looks like it would work in most common lisp
implementations with only fairly minor modifications. (I think there are a
couple things there that might be non-standard-compliant but still behave
sanely in most common lisps).

~~~
ksherlock
from README_port:

... The difficulty lies in the fact that it used a library called "Comred",
which utilized the JSYS (system call) on Tops-20 that allowed for command
completion in the standard way of that OS. So (as in the modern Dunnet), when
you login tot he computer, you feel like you are on a Tops-20 computer. ...

------
jordigh
Hm, doesn't look like eating the shovel kills you here?

I always get a kick out of picking that shovel and then forcibly eating it.

------
kragen
I always found the parallel-arrays (or rather parallel-lists) structure of
Dunnet aggravating. Isn't there a better textual representation for an
adventure game map than this?

    
    
        (setq dungeon-map '(
        ;		          no  so  ea  we  ne  se  nw  sw  up  do  in  ot
                            ( 96  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1 ) ;0
                            ( -1  -1   2  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1 ) ;1
                            ( -1  -1   3   1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1 ) ;2
                            ( -1  -1  -1   2   4   6  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1  -1 ) ;3
                            ( -1  -1  -1  -1   5  -1  -1   3  -1  -1  -1  -1 ) ;4
                            ( -1  -1  -1  -1  255 -1  -1   4  -1  -1  255 -1 ) ;5
    
    

This predecessor version has it even a bit worse:
[https://github.com/Quogic/DunnetPredecessor/blob/master/foo....](https://github.com/Quogic/DunnetPredecessor/blob/master/foo.lsp#L264)

~~~
RonnieSchnell
I considered a more textual representation, but obfuscation of this serves a
purpose. I don't mind people cheating if they must, but it doesn't have to be
easy. And sometimes people enjoy reading the code but don't want everything
spoiled.

~~~
kragen
OH. I never even considered that possibly this was intended to be an
obfuscated representation. Is it compiled from some other, more direct
representation?

------
PhasmaFelis
Interesting. I thought "Wait, 'MacLisp' in 1982? The Mac wasn't released until
'84!"

Turns out that MacLisp has nothing to do with Apple. It came out of MIT's
Project on Mathematics and Computation--Project MAC--in the late '60s.

~~~
aidenn0
There was a "Macintosh Common Lisp" though; originally named "Coral Common
Lisp" and it was forked to what is today known as "Clozure Common lisp" which
is not to be confused with any of the various other projects using misspelled
versions of the word "closure"

------
drmeister
Awesome! Dunnet has a text editor built into it.

------
RonnieSchnell
Hey All, happy to answer any questions.

